# UBERXL Complaint



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

I have been driving uberxl for a few months now and I seem to realize that it is becoming not worth it. I get calls which are 15 to 30 minutes away only to go to the location and find out that they are traveling only a mile or 2. That's like 10 bucks. The commuting time minus the 28% for all xl rides that go out to uber, seems to be not worth it. If there aren't as many xl cars around and the demand is high, don't you guys think that they should make it a surge pricing? 

XL is $1.85/mile
$0.35/minute
$3 base fare
with 28% withheld by uber

X is $1.25/ mile
$0.29/ mile
$1.65 base fare
with 20% withheld by uber.

Now let's calculate how much we would make on a 10 mile ride with a 30 minute drive.
XL - 10 miles X 1.85 = 18.50
30 minutes X 0.35 = 10.5
$3 base fare
EQUALS = 32.00 - 28% fee = 23.04

X - 10 miles X 1.25 = 12.50
30 min X 0.29 = 8.70
1.65 base fare
EQUALS = 22.85 - 20% fee = 18.28

That's only a difference of $4.76

Personally I would take the UBERX ride any day if I am going to be traveling only 5 minutes to pick up a customer as opposed to traveling 15 to 25 minutes for that extra $4.76.

One thing that I dont understand is that UBERXL goes on surge pricing only when UBERX goes on surge pricing. They need to fix that or else I would not be driving XL anymore. I'll rather only drive a prius as opposed to my Honda Oddysey which wastes more gas opposed to the prius.

I need the idea of all the XL drivers and maybe we can all send emails to uber like the one I have below:

"I was wandering how come uberxl goes on surge only when uberx goes on surge? I have been getting calls for uberxl which are 20 minutes away. And then I go and pick them up and they go for a little distance which costs the trip $10. Minus the 28% fee. Minus the 30 minutes and gas, I end up losing money. Can you please explain to me how I will be able to manage this if there is no surge pricing? I was under the impression that the surge pricing begins when there is lot of demand and less vehicles around. If I am getting a call for uberxl which is 10-20 minutes away obviously there is demand for that vehicle. Please discuss with the appropriate people about this situation and let the rest of us know. Or else I am not sure that it is worth for me to take any of the uberxl calls anymore. There is a reason why I am driving a minivan and that is because of the demand and opportunity to make more money. If I know that this issue is not going to be addressed I will rather get a prius or a camry and that way I will not use too much gas. Please understand my situation as I am in this line of work to make money and not lose any. Thank you for your understanding and help."


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

When XL came out and I opted to do XL and after 10 trips I emailed Uber to take me out of XL. Not worth it! 28% commission for $11 fare plus added weight. Cheaper than bus!


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm thinking about driving prius on weekdays and driving the XL only on friday and saturday nights when there's surge pricing. That's the only solution that I see until they come up with better solution.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

I do XL on weekends and it's decent money, but having a group of 4+ people (who are out of their minds) in your car is a recipe for disaster.

I limit my gas budget and miles to keep the car intact and to make sure I don't spend all of my revenue on fuel/maintenance. On avg, I'm above $2/mi, so after driving 200 miles I'll have $400+ in fares in less than 8 hrs. This is off of $40 gas for each weekend day (Fri, Sat, Sun).

XL should definitely surge more, but I tend to get longer trips w/XL. I do have to drive more to get ot them, but I kind of have it figured out in my area.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

It would make more sense if XL commissions are the same as X and also if XL surged separately, but at least as much as simultaneous X surges.


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't understand why Uber has to keep 28% of the XL fee?! That's preposterous!! And I agree with Vahansuberx- I'm driving further distances to pick up the XL passengers which is more wear & tear on my car- 20% for Uber should be more than sufficient!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Britchiq said:


> I don't understand why Uber has to keep 28% of the XL fee?! That's preposterous!! And I agree with Vahansuberx- I'm driving further distances to pick up the XL passengers which is more wear & tear on my car- 20% for Uber should be more than sufficient!


What's really bad about the 28% is it applies to entire rate. So it's a bit deceptive. It's not just an extra 8% on the increase, but on the whole amount which is very significant.

Another way to look at is that Uber is actually keeping about half of the increase in the fare between X and XL.
That is to say you pay 20% to Uber for the X rate, then 50% of the actual increase due to XL goes to Uber.

Using the example above:
X is $1.25/ mile $0.29/ minute with 20% to uber. So the X net is $1.00 per mile + .23 per minute.
XL is $1.85/mile $0.35/minute with 28% to uber. So the XL net is $1.33 per mile + .25 per minute.

The net difference to the XL driver is $0.33 extra per mile out of the $0.60 gross difference per mile. Uber keeps 45% of the XL difference per mile.
The per minute rate the driver keeps $0.02 extra per minute out of the $0.06 gross difference per minute. Uber keeps a whopping 67% of the XL difference per minute.

Now take into account that an XL vehicle probably gets about 20% or less MPG than an X vehicle. Then also factor in it may take the XL driver more dead miles to get to the pickup point. Loading and unloading times plus clean up will be more. In essence, there may be very little net advantage, if any, when it's all said and done. An exception might be if there were no X ride requests, but there were XL requests. In those cases, it at least gives some more rides rather than being idle.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

In Chicago now, they're taking only 15% of X but 28% of XL. Although temporary, still RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

I have no problem with 28% as long as they have more surge pricing. I'm trying very hard to understand why the xl goes on surge only when x is on surge or even why the xl doesnt have a higher surge pricing. The same way uber black and SUV have different surge prices and at different times according to supply an demand. My understanding is the XL has high demand and they are going to have less XLs around if they keep it this way.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Why isn't it enough that they get 20% on a higher XL amount,* their costs are not any higher for that transaction, the driver's costs are*. Why do they have to be pigs about it?


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> Why do they have to be pigs about it?


Oh, wait, I know the answer. Because they can. Plenty of drivers lining up in economic desperation for the opportunity to make Uber money.


----------



## zakk the bear (Jul 8, 2014)

I deleted my XL car last night. Uber morons couldn't figure out it was a TCP vehicle (and thus exempt from their farce of a vehicle inspection) and I never thought it was worth it anyway. Uber is really headed downhill with its Partner Service.


----------



## Richard G. (Aug 30, 2015)

We must make a case about this outrageous fee of 28% for UberXL Drivers. It cost us more gas and maintenance on our vehicles. If we come together we could get this fee lowered. We the drivers are the spine of Uber's business model, there for we should have a strong voice and stand our ground on unfairness. At the end is our l hard work and property that they are capitalizing on.

Please share your thoughts and I truly hope we can make a difference.

Thank you.

PARTICIPATE ON THIS POLL
https://uberpeople.net/threads/unhappy-with-28-fee-for-uberxl.34130/


----------



## Richard G. (Aug 30, 2015)

zakk the bear said:


> I deleted my XL car last night. Uber morons couldn't figure out it was a TCP vehicle (and thus exempt from their farce of a vehicle inspection) and I never thought it was worth it anyway. Uber is really headed downhill with its Partner Service.


My car never got inspected by Uber. With Lyft, I had a mentor meet with me and inspect the condition of my car. I never met anyone from Uber.


----------



## Richard G. (Aug 30, 2015)

u_no_me said:


> Oh, wait, I know the answer. Because they can. Plenty of drivers lining up in economic desperation for the opportunity to make Uber money.


I suggest we make Lyft stronger. They seem to understand their drivers better. the incentives speak for themselves.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Richard G. said:


> I suggest we make Lyft stronger. They seem to understand their drivers better. the incentives speak for themselves.


What's Lyfts take on Plus? In SD X rates are so low that XL saves my ass! Thx


----------



## Richard G. (Aug 30, 2015)

volksie said:


> What's Lyfts take on Plus? In SD X rates are so low that XL saves my ass! Thx


They don't take more than 20% for Plus. On the contrary they pay you 10% bonus if you work 30+ hrs/week and 20% if you work 50+ hrs/week! An in addition Lyft has a TIP feature, so you can make more money. And they don't touch your tips!

Lyft advantage over Uber is their relationship with their drivers and I am always happy to take Lyft requests over Uber. It takes me less to make more with Lyft, plain and simple. Anyone that works for Lyft would agree.


----------



## Richard G. (Aug 30, 2015)

As of this week...

Uber rides 36
Total Earned $262.37








Lyft rides 31
Total Earned $423.61


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Vahansuberx said:


> I have been driving uberxl for a few months now and I seem to realize that it is becoming not worth it. I get calls which are 15 to 30 minutes away only to go to the location and find out that they are traveling only a mile or 2. That's like 10 bucks. The commuting time minus the 28% for all xl rides that go out to uber, seems to be not worth it. If there aren't as many xl cars around and the demand is high, don't you guys think that they should make it a surge pricing?
> 
> XL is $1.85/mile
> $0.35/minute
> ...


Stop taking calls more than 10 minutes away.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I suggest you all do a little more reading on this forum, it's all in here, all the valuable information that you have been looking for, but don't want to read or dismiss as BS. You will all learn soon enough, everyone does, sooner or later, even the Uber worshipers.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> I suggest you all do a little more reading on this forum, it's all in here, all the valuable information that you have been looking for, but don't want to read or dismiss as BS. You will all learn soon enough, everyone does, sooner or later, even the Uber worshipers.


No thanks. I pick & choose things I can use. That's it. I don't plan on ever chatting with drivers while I'm on or offline. I don't want to hear their crap. I learn as I go and do it my way (I will never share my high request spots!).
My ratings are through the roof because I don't care about the ratings. I accept every request unlike most of the posters. I don't call to see where they're going, that takes all the fun out of it. And, there's nothing wrong with XL.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

volksie said:


> No thanks. I pick & choose things I can use. That's it. I don't plan on ever chatting with drivers while I'm on or offline. I don't want to hear their crap. I learn as I go and do it my way (I will never share my high request spots!).
> My ratings are through the roof because I don't care about the ratings. I accept every request unlike most of the posters. I don't call to see where they're going, that takes all the fun out of it. And, there's nothing wrong with XL. I hope Plus is better!
> Uber tells people not to tip, I'm movin' on to Lyft because they don't tell people not to tip.
> Simple Right?


Good luck but from what I've experienced so far, I get pings from much farther away with Lyft and there is more wait time between pings. There are lots of advantages with Lyft but those are two big reasons why I concentrate on Uber calls instead at this point. Maybe there are more and closer Lyft calls in your SD market compared to the OC/LA market.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> I'm thinking about driving prius on weekdays and driving the XL only on friday and saturday nights when there's surge pricing. That's the only solution that I see until they come up with better solution.


Where does Uber still have surge pricing?


----------

